# Why does orignal villagers matter to anyone?



## Damniel (Jul 17, 2014)

We all know what while looking at auctions and giveaways people ask "is he orignal" and I've even once saw someone not want lolly because she wasn't orignal! Why does it even matter let's face it were all gonna change things about them and I think that it's better to have a personalized villager that makes them stand out from the rest of the lollys or stitcheses!


----------



## Taycat (Jul 17, 2014)

Because sometimes people have plans for the inside of the villagers' house and they don't want it full of random stuff.  I guess?


----------



## Hot (Jul 17, 2014)

My assumption would be that people buying don't want their villager with an "Anyone" shirt or bugs/fish in their house. From my experience, it's pretty difficult to make the villagers replace their pets (fish and bugs) with other furniture, so maybe for the sake of convenience?

It's "Why *do* original villagers matter to anyone?", by the way.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 17, 2014)

Some villagers' homes have rare items inside of them, so they might just want to loot their houses. Other than that, I don't get it either


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jul 17, 2014)

I at least prefer to have their shirt original because some shirts look terrible on them and because its so hard to get the original short on them. I like having their catchphrase original because after you change it, they ask you so many times if its ok or not.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

I got Fuchsia from a Redditor. I was kinda annoyed at the state of her house at first, but her catchphrase was the same, so I didn't mind that she wasn't original. The other day I was in her house and she starts to tell me that she misses the tune of her old town and then proceeds to hum it to me...the themesong to Game of Thrones xD It was surprising and cute (and I love GoT), so now I'm actually thankful that she wasn't original, otherwise she wouldn't have shared that with me!


----------



## Fia (Jul 17, 2014)

I guess the animal becomes more valuable to them? I don't know, I guess some people don't want their house to be ugly and full of fish and bugs so they don't have to fix it. I honestly don't get why people won't take the animal because the catchphrase is different, they can ping you all the time to have you change it. But yeah, I don't see why it's THAT big of a deal.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 17, 2014)

If its a tier 1 villager, it will usually sell for a high price. Might as well have it in "mint" condition if someone's going to pay the price of a highly wanted villager ^^; That's just how I see it. If I'm buying an expensive rare item on ebay, I'd want to make sure its in mint condition. Why pay so much for a rare item that's altered in any way.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 17, 2014)

I like to buy original villagers because if they're original then no other mayor has made them into something, I can turn them into forced labor in my sweatshop where I counterfeit royal crowns to sell on the black market. Redd's not the only one who wants to make money.


----------



## mishka (Jul 17, 2014)

idk. you can just talk to isabelle and she can reset there shirt and saying to the original so idk man

maybe cuz of the house


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> If its a tier 1 villager, it will usually sell for a high price. Might as well have it in "mint" condition if someone's going to pay the price of a highly wanted villager ^^; That's just how I see it. If I'm buying an expensive rare item on ebay, I'd want to make sure its in mint condition. Why pay so much for a rare item that's altered in any way.



I mean...there's really no reason for "tier 1" villagers or whatever to even sell at such high prices. The inflation on villagers is insane.


----------



## Damniel (Jul 17, 2014)

And this is where people view villagers as items and not characters


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 17, 2014)

I usually just care about the shirt. As long as it's not the little Duck design or one of the default designs in the Able Sister's shop, I can get over it. It's so hard to get them out of that dang duck shirt... ;D; With furniture, I can always just send them furniture in a letter and they end up using it, so I pretty much still dictate what their house looks like. Mayor = Interior Tyrant.



Call me Daniel said:


> And this is where people view villagers as items and not characters



I don't see it that way. Some people just like to have the villagers the way they were initially designed without having new catchphrases and stuff. Because, I've adopted some villagers that actually had some inappropriate sayings and greetings. :v

And if people see the villagers as items, it's whatever right? They want a perfect town for them and if that includes "decorating" it with original villagers, who cares? I don't see how that affects anyone else negatively. It's their game, their town, their decision, so...


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2014)

I see a few reasons: Their house, cause they don't want it all cluttered and stuff. and their clothes and catchphrase may be different and sometimes weird. 

Personally I don't why it's such a big deal to some people since they're just going to do the same thing once they move in with you. I don't care what condition they're in. I'd just be happy to get one of my "dreamies". Plus I actually kind of like it when they're not original, as it's kind of fun to see what other people have done with them. ^^


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

I personally don't care. 
I am getting a villager for the villager. 
And if there house is a mess, it's fun for me to try to make it how I want it.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2014)

Vulpixi said:


> I personally don't care.
> I am getting a villager for the villager.
> And if there house is a mess, it's fun for me to try to make it how I want it.



Exactly how I feel.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 17, 2014)

Vulpixi said:


> I personally don't care.
> I am getting a villager for the villager.
> And if there house is a mess, it's fun for me to try to make it how I want it.



Preach! I sometimes find different furniture sets that I believe match the villager better than the one they started with.


----------



## Argent (Jul 17, 2014)

I prefer getting original villagers because then I can leave my own mark and really make them one of my own, though I'd gladly take an unoriginal villager I just like original ones for that reason.


----------



## ethre (Jul 17, 2014)

Hehe, well, it's pretty easy to explain.

People don't want villagers' houses full of fish and bugs or ugly furniture. I guess people want villagers' houses to be original because there's always that one furniture item that people want or people want to loot their houses. I mean, you wouldn't want a villager with a butt shirt on, now, would you?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't want to walk into a villager's house filled with junk.

Or see them wearing ugly able sister shirts.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 17, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I mean...there's really no reason for "tier 1" villagers or whatever to even sell at such high prices. The inflation on villagers is insane.



I agree completely ;;. There's no controlling though the demand and seller's personal price though ^^;


----------



## Whoville (Jul 21, 2014)

Bear with me, because I've only been playing ACNL for a couple months...I have noticed a lot of people wanting all original villagers lately. Personally, I don't care. I just want the villager. Their house isn't a big deal to me. 

What I would like to know is this: Is there anywhere that shows pictures or a list of what furniture items each villager starts out with?? I found one that shows their shirt and catch phrase, but nothing about their homes. I'd like to be able to know for sure when I give/trade/sell a villager. I'd hate to tell someone the villager is original & then get negative feedback because their house has different furniture.


----------



## myneighborisacat (Jul 21, 2014)

i personally don't mind it if a villager isnt original. But i really hate it when i get a villager and their house has a fossil in it, LOL. like, WHY.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2014)

Whoville said:


> Is there anywhere that shows pictures or a list of what furniture items each villager starts out with??



http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing_Wiki

could have some missing, but just search the villager's name to see

generally they'll have a picture of the original house with a possible text description as well


----------



## Whoville (Jul 21, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing_Wiki
> 
> could have some missing, but just search the villager's name to see
> 
> generally they'll have a picture of the original house with a possible text description as well



Thanks...that's where I look for their pic/shirt/catch phrase, but I've only found a couple that included info on their houses. Maybe I'm just blind. lol

Yeah, blind is right! I had so many tabs open that I looked at the wrong one when I said I didn't see house info. The link you posted is brilliant and you're my new hero for the day.


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 22, 2014)

Best thing for "Animal Crossing" is to have the next version give villagers two-story homes. The second floor would be the villagers' customizations. The first floor would be the retaining of original items. A villager who invites a human to his/her house would be shown the entire house and can buy items from the second floor.


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess it's just human nature to prefer the original. Like, original villagers are have a more 'brand new' feel while villagers without their original catchphrase and shirt are more 'second hand'. 

I personally don't really care, I think it gives them more of a personality but whatever.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 27, 2014)

It's so hard to keep a villager original, even when you're ignoring them they change things about themselves anyway (like adopting catchphrases from other villagers or changing into another shirt that another villager gave to them). Why would you want an original character if you talk to them every day and do things for them just to mess them up anyway? =| they're not going to stay original forever no matter what you do.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 28, 2014)

I was going to post something about why I prefer original houses to messed up ones full of crap but the name of this thread is too distracting :/ Do instead of does, _do instead of does!_

But honestly I want my villagers to wear nice clothes and have nice homes. Is that a problem? Does it really matter to you?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 28, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> Best thing for "Animal Crossing" is to have the next version give villagers two-story homes. The second floor would be the villagers' customizations. The first floor would be the retaining of original items. A villager who invites a human to his/her house would be shown the entire house and can buy items from the second floor.



I agree. This would be really cool. I'd like it even better if the villagers could remodel their houses randomly and of their own free will. That way we'd just wake up one morning and see a villager standing outside their house with a construction tent over it. Then they'd say, "Hey, what's up, Mayor? I was starting to feel a bit claustrophobic in there, so I decided it was time for an upgrade." Because I seriously feel really bad that we mayors can upgrade our houses all we want and the villagers are stuck in those tiny little huts. It makes me sad.


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2014)

I really only care about the villager's shirt and catchphrase, as those are what I see the most. I just like how it adds to their character.  Houses aren't that big of a deal to me.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jul 30, 2014)

Sometimes people are getting villagers, not just because of their looks but also their houses. There are some villagers like Marshal, about which the reasons listed by people who like them include the interior of their houses. Some people don't care, especially if the village is hard to find anyway and the house can be fixed, others do.

I don't care about original villagers, personally, but I probably would if I liked their houses a lot. I try to keep the houses of villagers I'll let go of eventually as original as possible so that whoever gets them next won't have their houses totally trashed but it depends.



mishka said:


> idk. you can just talk to isabelle and she can reset there shirt and saying to the original so idk man
> 
> maybe cuz of the house




You can't reset their houses in this way, though. You can reset stuff like catchphrases, greetings, and mail and I think also clothes, but not their houses.


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 31, 2014)

I care for nothing Lolol


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2014)

I suppose it does matter to some people


----------



## rachel123 (Aug 19, 2014)

Meh, I'm not sentimental like that, so I don't really care for original villagers )


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2014)

I care more for the villager then their house

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump for topic


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Aug 19, 2014)

I understand wanting rare items from certain villagers, but that wouldn't make or break a villager trade for me. I have a couple villagers from other towns, and one happened to be original, but after about a week of asking me for furniture and sending gifts through the post it didn't matter


----------



## Mullac1128 (Aug 19, 2014)

It doesn't really matter to me, unless it's Ankha, because of the throne she has in her home. But even if she wasn't original, I'd still take her. Also, it has to do with custom patterns. Some villagers look better with their original shirt, and they don't want them getting replaced with custom patterns from another town.


----------



## CutiePieJacob (Aug 19, 2014)

Because for one, I like villagers to have their original shirt because, once I got a villager from reddit with a penis shirt so like, no.


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Aug 19, 2014)

CutiePieJacob said:


> Because for one, I like villagers to have their original shirt because, once I got a villager from reddit with a penis shirt so like, no.



Yeah, that's understandable...


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 19, 2014)

I love my villagers to have a story behind them. I like the "lived-in" feel of their homes.  I like having that connection with someone else through their villagers.  I don't care what the state of their house is.  And if I did, it would take a week, maximum, of them asking for items in their house.  

So personally, I don't really understand it either.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 20, 2014)

Not sure. I only started seeing the whole "original villagers" thing recently. It didn't matter to people much when the game first came out, but I guess people are picky with their villagers house interiors. 
And can't you reset the shirt & catchphrase by talking to Isabelle?


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess it's just something collectors do. I don't really see why though, because if the "original" is your dreamie he/she is obviously going to stay and become "tainted", so to speak.

And like plaguedspirit said, I like villagers with "history". I just gave away Opal, who has been in my town since June 10, 2013, a few days ago and her house had all kinds of things in it. This tells what kind of person the other player that had the villager was. When they asked for furniture, did they just give them any random thing? Or was it something that relates to that villager's unique personality?

Maybe I'm thinking too much into this.

All I know is, I love how villagers remember you after they leave. Julian was my favorite villager until he somehow moved away without telling me. Luckily he moved to my friend's town so I can see him all the time. He still calls me by my nickname, has the catchphrase I gave him, and even the greeting! He also remembers all the old villagers. They really do carry history with them wherever they go.

And the Off - topic Award goes to...


----------



## rose star (Aug 20, 2014)

Some people like a clean slate to start with, or maybe they really like the look of the villager's original house.

Me, I'm not too picky. I don't like when a house is full of random crap though (Lily, come on, stop replacing everything with fish), but I don't care about shirt/catchphrase etc because I'm going to personalize it anyway. And their houses are going to change, it's just a fact. You just have to give them things that you think would look good in their house!


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't really mind whether the villager is original or not. Although it would be super annoying if their houses were filled with fishes, butterflies and fossils D<


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah as long as the house isn't filled with awfull stuff

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and bump


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

Because people are picky.


----------



## Roseology (Aug 20, 2014)

I think it matters because people like the traits/house/clothes the villager come with and it's easier to start off with then getting Isabel to change everything for you.


----------



## EpicMeli (Aug 21, 2014)

I think it's dumb to want original villagers too. Though, I have received some with... interesting new catchphrases.


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 21, 2014)

I understand that people want villagers original houses, cause I agree that their houses are really ugly when they're full of bugs and other trash xD Personally I don't care about original villagers at all, I always mess up their houses anyway


----------



## Kennedy-kins (Aug 22, 2014)

Some people don't want a full house full of random fish and bugs or other items that don't match. I don't care if I buy them unoriginal, I'm just happy that I have them. (Original is preferred, but not a necessity.)


----------



## Mairen (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't prefer originals at all. sure, it's nice to get them in their "brand new" state, but when it comes down to it, I just would like that villager to be a part of my town. I feel like I can work on changing their clothes or giving them new furniture as time goes on. I understand how a house full of bugs and fish could be annoying though!


----------



## dulcet (Aug 22, 2014)

ya as long as the house isnt full of junk ill be ok


----------

